# 'He Was Twitchin' - Diorama



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I've had this diorama for a while but haven't shown it off here before so thought now would be a good time to do so.

I have a tutorial in the tutorials section on how to make this for yourself if you're interested.

This was my first ever diorama, from the film Lord of the Rings: The Two Towers. The 3 pikes in the later pictures were taken off as they looked ridiculous.


































Comments and criticism welcome.

Thanks.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Errrr....What's going on. It looks great, but I haven't seen LOTOR in a very long time.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

It's from an extended scene in the Two Towers where gimli is sitting on an Uruk hai and Legolas shoots it. There's more to it but that's the general idea.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Legolas: Final count, forty-two. 
Gimli: Forty-two? Oh, that's not bad for a pointy-eared elvish princeling. Hmph! I myself am sitting pretty on forty-_three_. 
_*Legolas quickly nocks an arrow and shoots the Uruk Gimli is sitting on*_ 
Legolas: Forty-three. 
Gimli: He was already dead! 
Legolas: He was twitching. 
Gimli: He was 'twitching' because he's got my axe EMBEDDED IN HIS NERVOUS SYSTEM! 
_* Gimli moves his axe back and forth; the Uruk's arms and legs twitch*_


----------



## Patapon13 (Apr 26, 2009)

Hahahaha thats about right, love those two!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Svartmetall said:


> Legolas: Final count, forty-two.
> Gimli: Forty-two? Oh, that's not bad for a pointy-eared elvish princeling. Hmph! I myself am sitting pretty on forty-_three_.
> _*Legolas quickly nocks an arrow and shoots the Uruk Gimli is sitting on*_
> Legolas: Forty-three.
> ...


Haha that's the one thanks


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

Very cool diorama. Exactly the thing I would imagine Legolas doing. + rep for you:victory: 

Skar


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

That part was possibly the funniest part in all of the movies.
Great job on the diorama. +rep


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I've never seen the extended films, but the quest to gt the most kills between these 2 in the books is certainly an interesting side story.

Nicely made diorama. Some closure shots would be nice.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks everyone 

It certainly was humakt. I'll try and get you some closer pictures when I get a chance to next.

Thanks again.


----------



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Definitely some good work here. Well done, and characterful.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks odinsgrandson  Glad you think so.


----------

